# Finally! Change your gauge cluster's backlight color with LED @ PFYC-PartsForYourCar



## PFYC (Jan 5, 2005)

*The killer new product you have been waiting for!*

*INTRODUCTORY OFFER - from now until Sunday, Dec. 4, 2011, save 10% on these LED kits with promo code LEDMYDASH!*

For over 10 years, our customers have been asking us, "How can I change the color that my car's speedometer and gauge cluster lights up at night?" For over 10 years we have sadly had to say, "Sorry, it's not possible without a lot of custom work, or maybe not at all." Those days are over.

Tired of the dim lighting in your vehicle's stock speedometer? Got a light burned out? We have the best solution: LEDs! Upgrade your speedometer to virtually everlasting and very bright LEDs or just put them in and change the color of your stock dash.

*Do it Yourself*

This can be an easy upgrade for your speedometer. Some are as easy as a twist in / twist out bulb swap. Replace your old bulbs with the latest LED technology and never replace them again. These LED are capable of lasting between 25,000 and 100,000 hours of use. Replace them once, then never again.

*Get the LED advantage*

Each of these have been specially designed to give the best color and lighting specific to speedometers. The manufacturer is an expert and OEM-quality manufacturer of speedometer faces and now bulbs. These LEDs have a higher light output, less energy consumption and operate 75% cooler than a traditional light bulb already installed in your dash. Get the best available!

We even offer installation if you are hesitant to do this yourself or can't find a shop who can or will do it for you!

For more information, kit selection, and pricing, please click below:


----------------

*LED Light Upgrade for Factory Speedometer and Gauge Cluster*








----------------



----------------

To see a full line-up of our new 2004-2006 Pontiac GTO products, please click here.
To see a full line-up of our current GTO sales and specials, please click here.


----------

